# Whole hog roast



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone got any rubs or marinades that they like for a whole hog roast? I will be roasting 2 40 lbs hogs over coals and would like any recipes or advice you may have.....Thanks, Miles.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I have always brushed themwith butter and garlic the whole cooking time .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We generally cook pork with a spicy/sweet approach. Spicy in that our rub has a fair amount of cayenne in it and sweet that we inject and mist during cooking with Apple juice and also a little brown sugar in the rub as well. Makes some KILLER pulled pork, I am sure it would be good on whole hog also. We cook on a reverse flow smoker pit, not direct on/over coals, so I don't have any advise for that application.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Lots of garlic, cayenne, and a ton of brown sugar in the rub. I like some onion slices and bell pepper slices laid near the fire if you are doing it in the ground. If it's open air on a spit, then I use onion powder.

Mist with Apple Cider Vinegar throughout the cook.

Post some pics!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Lots of garlic, cayenne, and a ton of brown sugar in the rub. I like some onion slices and bell pepper slices laid near the fire if you are doing it in the ground. If it's open air on a spit, then I use onion powder.
> 
> Mist with Apple Cider Vinegar throughout the cook.
> 
> Post some pics!


x 2 Perfect settings.. WTG Scott. Hey OP is your middle name 2 and last fish ? lol Apple cider viniger is a important aspect . Try t include a citrus as well Pina wil work :ac550:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

kinda late, but what we do w/wild hogs is BBQ direct over mesquite coals and baste very often w/zesty Italian salad dressing....works great on large rib rack w/ backstap still on, down to the little runners, 15-25lb, whole, but split. one could add extra stuff like more blk pepper and fine chopped garlic...
times vary and leaner pigs need more basting...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Did this half-o-hog three weeks ago basting with the aforementioned garlic/butter mop every 30 minutes or so.
Turned out putty guud.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

One Day, Great use for your Texan's canopy!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice setup, looks good!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

check out this rig
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=958597#post958597


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

tboltmike said:


> One Day, Great use for your Texan's canopy!


Thanks but it was a buddy's. I think he put it up for sale or decided to run by Reliant and picked up an application for head coach.....something like that anyway....


----------

